# What book are you reading at the moment? Are you reading on paper or on an e-reader?



## oakapple

Just finished a very good Phil Rickman book called Candlenight. He writes rather spooky and atmospheric stuff set on the English/Welsh border country. Halfway through a historical novel  called Wolf Hall, about the life of Thomas Cromwell [not to be confused with Oliver Cromwell.]Also just bought a book for my Kindle [which I do most of my reading on these days] called The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, which promises to be good, about a man who goes for a walk and ends up on a kind of road oddyssey.


----------



## Falcon

I started reading Violence of Action by Richard Marcinko  but I'm not going to read any more of it.

If it weren't for the "F" word, this guy couldn't even write a simple sentence.  Glad I didn't buy the book.


----------



## AprilT

I've recently started listening to books on tape in addition to reading books printed out on paper, so I'll go through three or more books a week these days depending on how many cd books I check out of the library.  

This past week starting with, Sunday:

Fledgling, by Octavia E. Butler,  then Cinnamon Kiss, by Walter Mosley both on CD and I'm now reading a book of shorts, by, Christopher Merkner titled "Rise & Fall of The ScandAmerican Domestic" This latest one I am reading the printed paper form. 

I have to admit, the books on CD have become a bit of an addiction, it's like sitting in the theater watching a play enacted, I didn't think one could feel even more immersed in a book.  Of course it helps if it's a really good book told by a gifted voice actor and or story teller.  Only problem is if you get too comfortable and set up for the long haul, you can easily be lulled into a nice sleep and have to restart a disk or two every now and again.


----------



## Vivjen

I love books on CD; especially in the car.
i have Alan Bennett, and Michael Palin's Diaries in the car at the moment.

I am reading Good Morning Mr. Mandela as a proper book, and I have two Kate Morten books on the Kindle.


----------



## Meanderer

To paraphrase Will Rodgers: "I never met a book,I didn't like".   Like Falcon, after you have opened it and started reading....you can change your mind.  I enjoy getting bags full of books from the library, and contrary to popular belief...you can judge a book by it's cover...at least when you are choosing.  I will always be a "real" book person, as I find the images on the covers so powerful.  This method of choosing works so well, I find myself having to weed out the "dups & duds" after every trip!  Most books that I buy, I get on Amazon.  My latest such purchase was "Bravemouth" Living With BillyConnolly", which was recommended by Warri, and in spite of a few jarring verbal speed-bumps, proved to be an enjoyable read! Billy is a remarkable genus!  Thanks, Warri!!


----------



## Ralphy1

Strictly ereading these days and I am glad that this became available as I enter advanced aging.  "Doubling Down" is the book later today that I recently started about brothers of a famous author successful in their own right who become addicted to casino gambling...


----------



## rkunsaw

I just finished rereading an old book, "Double Image" by Helen MacInnes. I'm now starting a mystery classic "Murder at the Pageant" by Victor Whitechurch.


----------



## Meanderer

...now I guess I have to go to the library for a "Double Feature"!


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm reading a book called "The Perfect Bride" by Brenda Joyce.   It's a period novel (my favorite) taking place in the early 1800's.


----------



## Rainee

I am nearly finished reading a story written by an Irish writer.. her own story of the House on the Irish Hillside.. its a delightful book , have really enjoyed reading about life in Ireland.. so many lovely photos of Ireland as well .. but previous I read a story by Patricia Shaw.. "Fields of Gold." I  liked this one as was about convicts coming out to Australia and what they did to work in the Gold field.. the hardships , triumphs and survival.. I read all sorts of books but not murder stories , or war . they are not my kind of books..


----------



## oakapple

What a lot of different reading or listening methods, and also very different books.I once had an Alan Bennet story on audio cd for the car and almost had a crash I was laughing so much.Vivjen may know the title;it's about a couple who come home one night to find their apartment has been completely cleared of it's contents? It may be called 'The Clothes We stand Up In'?That's all they have, their clothes.Try and get it or read it.Bennets Yorkshire humour may not be to everyone's taste, but you would need to be made of stone not to crack a smile at least.


----------



## oakapple

This morning I started reading an old paperback I found in my wardrobe [like you do] The Kraken Wakes by John Wyndham. I read it years ago of course, but once I read a few pages I couldn't stop. It was over breakfast and I got marmalade on myself I was so engrossed in the book.


----------



## oakapple

Has anyone read The Girl On The Swing by Richard Adams? He wrote Watership Down, but the book I mention is nothing like that. If you have a nervous disposition, do not read it.It's supernatural and very gripping.


----------



## AprilT

oakapple said:


> What a lot of different reading or listening methods, and also very different books.I once had an Alan Bennet story on audio cd for the car and almost had a crash I was laughing so much.Vivjen may know the title;it's about a couple who come home one night to find their apartment has been completely cleared of it's contents? It may be called 'The Clothes We stand Up In'?That's all they have, their clothes.Try and get it or read it.Bennets Yorkshire humour may not be to everyone's taste, but you would need to be made of stone not to crack a smile at least.



I'm going to have to look into that title, I need some lighter fare.  The last five or so books I've read in the past couple weeks have been heavy stuff and I need something to make me laugh at least a little.  

One book titled "Little Bee" by Chris Cleave, said it would make you laugh in many a spot, lies.  It was interesting and chapter four (maybe disc 4) gripping, I could barely move from my seat, while listening to this part of the story though I needed to get up and take care of a matter, I was unable to till this section was over, it was devastating and held me like glue.  Let me just say if I knew the truth how this story would continue and end, I never would have started reading it.  However, I'm glad to have read it as it was fascinating and an important story.

You'd think I learned my lesson, onto another Interesting, but no less depressing story, but just as fascinating story was "American Dervish" By Ayad Akhtar.  Don't look for the happy here either.

I like my reading material to have some meat and realism to them, but gee, I could now use just a bit of, in the end everything gonna be ok man, no matter how unrealistic it might be to some degree.   

I have a couple of Grisham books on tape, "The Summons and "The Brethren". I might try, not sure if I can stomach them this day and age, I have another couple of books that will probably end up pulling at the heart strings, one I was about to start titled "A Free Life" by, Ha Jin.


----------



## Vivjen

Oakapple you are correct with your title...
i like any Alan Bennett ; I watched 3 Talking Heads I had recorded the other day...a very wry sense of humour.

You could also try some Maeve Binchey, Aprilt; Irish...basic stories about ordinary people; but she is acknowledged as a good writer, and again, gently humorous .

I read all kinds of rubbish...


----------



## AprilT

Vivjen said:


> Oakapple you are correct with your title...
> i like any Alan Bennett ; I watched 3 Talking Heads I had recorded the other day...a very wry sense of humour.
> 
> You could also try some Maeve Binchey, Aprilt; Irish...basic stories about ordinary people; but she is acknowledged as a good writer, and again, gently humorous .
> 
> I read all kinds of rubbish...



Thank you Vivjen, the author sounds familiar, I'll give her books a look.

I had a problem finding the book by it's title, oakapple mentioned, but then I looked it up by the author and found it.  "The Clothes They Stood Up In"  In case someone else decides to look for it.  Unless, I'm looking at a completely different book altogether and missed the other somehow, which could be possible. 
http://www.amazon.com/Clothes-They-..._2_har?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1411593988&sr=1-13

 Unfortunately my library doesn't carry it regardless, so either way I'm out of luck for now.  Sigh


=========================================================================================


VivJen, I just quickly looked up the author, Maeve Binchy, on amazon and she may just be what I need for a change and a good laugh, I'll be sure to see how many of her books I can locate at my local library.  Thanks bunches.


----------



## Ina

Vivjen, I have been having trouble staying interested in any book this year. I was wondering if you might know of something that might break this streak.
i use to really like what I called a saga. When I said that to our local librarian, she had no idea what I meant. I explained that it would be a story of several generations, with mystery, romance, and history in it. She still had no clue, so I gave up and went home.
Do you have any suggestions, and if I could get them for my Kindle or iPad, it would help.  
 :bighug:


----------



## Ina

Vivjen, I have been having trouble staying interested in any book this year. I was wondering if you might know of something that might break this streak.
i use to really like what I called a saga. When I said that to our local librarian, she had no idea what I meant. I explained that it would be a story of several generations, with mystery, romance, and history in it. She still had no clue, so I gave up and went home.
Do you have any suggestions, and if I could get them for my Kindle or iPad, it would help.  
:bighug:


----------



## Ina

Oops


----------



## AprilT

Ah, Viv, and now I know why the author's name, Maeve Binchy, sounded familiar, quite a few years ago, I read and very much enjoyed "Circle of Friends".   I see my library has a pretty good selection of her books, so, I should be good for a while.


----------



## AprilT

Ina said:


> Vivjen, I have been having trouble staying interested in any book this year. I was wondering if you might know of something that might break this streak.
> i use to really like what I called a saga. When I said that to our local librarian, she had no idea what I meant. I explained that it would be a story of several generations, with mystery, romance, and history in it. She still had no clue, so I gave up and went home.
> Do you have any suggestions, and if I could get them for my Kindle or iPad, it would help.



I worked at a library years gone by, I know not everyone that works in such positions are always big readers, shocking though it may be, at least it was to me during my stint, but, if she is your local librarian, she needs to find another job if that was her reaction.  To be in that position, she should have some inkling as to what you were referring to.  :wow:


----------



## oakapple

Vivjen, it doesn't sound to me as if you read rubbish at all; just a lot of different things, which is good.April, it does sound as if you need some lighter reads.You must try and read McCarthy's Bar by Pete McCarthy. He goes on a road trip to Ireland [it's a very humerous travel book.]I told a friend a few years ago about this book, she got it and took it on holiday. She was laughing so much, a fellow hotel guest asked why, and my friend lent her the book, and soon she was laughing too.It helps if you know Irish people, but even if you don't you will really enjoy the gentle humour [and the laugh out loud moments too.]


----------



## AprilT

oakapple said:


> Vivjen, it doesn't sound to me as if you read rubbish at all; just a lot of different things, which is good.April, it does sound as if you need some lighter reads.You must try and read McCarthy's Bar by Pete McCarthy. He goes on a road trip to Ireland [it's a very humerous travel book.]I told a friend a few years ago about this book, she got it and took it on holiday. She was laughing so much, a fellow hotel guest asked why, and my friend lent her the book, and soon she was laughing too.It helps if you know Irish people, but even if you don't you will really enjoy the gentle humour [and the laugh out loud moments too.]



I really do need something light to read, I didn't purposely end up on this bleak genre it really happened haphazardly, I was going down the line picking throw the books randomly and trying to beat the clock.  Many times I'm trying to gather as many titles as I can before I have to run back at to make the next bus, also I tire rather quickly so going all the jackets is a bit wearing so, I sometimes give up rather quickly and do a mad grab and dash if I'm not finding anything that makes me smile.  I do pre-order books and sometimes they come in time for me to pick up on some visits, but if not, then I do what I just previously wrote.   I just received a notice that four of five books I placed on hold are ready for pickup.  YAY!  I would be lying if I say they are all happy go lucky reading.  :crying: but I will be picking up some light fare to go along with the other titles I will be collecting on my next visit.  I know my local library has the title Vivjen mentioned both in print form and on cd and I will look for the Pete McCarthy.  I'm very used to the writings of Irish authors, one of my favorites happens to be so I always felt a connection for some very strange reason I can't explain, maybe because many a movie I watched as a kid featured many a themed based in lives of people that may have been Irish people. I haven't any idea.  Wasn't, Oliver, Irish and or Our Gang, all A lost of the I don't know But I do enjoy writings of any people from all cultures as long as it moves, enlightens or at the very least entertains me in some way and is well crafted.   

Anyway, I'll look into the author, I wouldn't be surprised if I've already read something written by him.  I do know I the book, Circle of Friends, by the author VivJ mentioned wasn't a laugh a minute book, it was a little heart breaking in fact, but, the other book does seem to offer a lighter side to life, I wonder if that's why I didn't continue with reading more of her books. Hmmm.  I sometimes am my own worse enemy, ha, ha, ha.  Just usually if I like a book I will read another of the writer's books. My memory is starting to reconnect on another of Binchy's books, but we'll see.  

I do enjoy books that have me laughing out loud, I just haven't come across any of late, but, I will keep my eyes open.  I just know, I don't need to get on a long tangent into these very sad macabre stories for weeks on end.

I thank you and Vivjen for your suggestions, ignore my babbling.


----------



## Vivjen

You may babble as much as you like, AprilT....let us know how you get on.

Now to Ina...I know what you mean by sagas....let me think for a minute...


----------



## Vivjen

Ina; I know what you mean by sagas; but I am going to suggest a few authors you might like....
try Cain and Abel, by Jeffrey Archer, Tara Road, by Maeve Binchy, or the Distant Hours, by Kate Morton.

If you get interested in one; you can then you can try others by the same authors....
Bet somebody has better ideas.....


----------



## AprilT

Vivjen said:


> Ina; I know what you mean by sagas; but I am going to suggest a few authors you might like....
> try Cain and Abel, by Jeffrey Archer, Tara Road, by Maeve Binchy, or the Distant Hours, by Kate Morton.
> 
> If you get interested in one; you can then you can try others by the same authors....
> Bet somebody has better ideas.....



I could make some suggestions, but without knowing a little more of the style era, and such might be difficult to make a good recommendation, but I'll give it a go.   hmmm, maybe I owe that librarian an apology.  LOL.  I'll give it a shot anyway

The Secret Keeper, by Kate Norton

Circles of Time, by Phillip Rock

Cutting From Stone, by, Abraham Verghese, the book is highly acclaimed, wasn't for me, but so many couldn't get enough of it.  Might have been my mood at the time.

PS, just dawned on me if you like books such as what VivJen mentioned like Cane and Able, "East of Eden" is a wonderful read as well as several of Steinbeck's other books.  Btw, I read East of Eden by mistake, I was looking for Exit to Eden, at the time I picked up the wrong book.  LOL, was glad I did though.


----------



## chic

Not a saga but a continuing series featuring the same characters, I'm currently reading Whispers of the Dead by Peter Tremayne who writes about a 7th century Irish nun named Sister Fidelma, international lawyer and crime solving sleuth, sister to the king of Muman, and her Saxon cohort, Brother Eadulf, once a magistrate in his homeland of Seaxmund's Ham in England. Together they travel wide solving crimes and political intrigues across Europe during the dark ages and engage in romantic interludes ( at the time, religious sisters and brothers could marry and have children while still in the clergy.)

It's a really interesting series of books if the plot lines capture your interest.


----------



## Pam

I like the sound of those books, Chic! Must have a look out for them. I enjoyed reading the Shardlake (lawyer and solver of murders etc.) series by C J Sansom, set in the Tudor period, just waiting on his latest one to come into the library.


----------



## oakapple

Ina said:


> Vivjen, I have been having trouble staying interested in any book this year. I was wondering if you might know of something that might break this streak.
> i use to really like what I called a saga. When I said that to our local librarian, she had no idea what I meant. I explained that it would be a story of several generations, with mystery, romance, and history in it. She still had no clue, so I gave up and went home.
> Do you have any suggestions, and if I could get them for my Kindle or iPad, it would help.
> :bighug:


Had she never heard of The Forsyte Saga? It was on tv as well, years ago.There is a very good saga of Cornish [English] family life I remember reading years ago, Penmarric?Another good saga by the author Norah Lofts is a brilliant historical saga The House At Old Vine [I think it was called.]I think that ran to 3 books.Can't remember the author of Penmarric, Susan somebody? A great read though.


----------



## oakapple

Pam said:


> I like the sound of those books, Chic! Must have a look out for them. I enjoyed reading the Shardlake (lawyer and solver of murders etc.) series by C J Sansom, set in the Tudor period, just waiting on his latest one to come into the library.


    C J Sansom is a wonderful writer, however I am not all that keen on the Tudor books , I prefer the others, particularly Winter In Madrid which I have read several times.


----------



## Pam

I've not read Winter in Madrid, must make a note of that one!


----------



## oakapple

Was in a bookshop today and bought The Curious Incident Of The Dog In The Nightime by Mark Haddon. It's written  from the perspective of a boy with autism and is both funny and  a bit moving [only read part of it so far.]


----------



## Vivjen

That is a wonderful book, Oakapple.....tissues needed!


----------



## Lon

I heard so much about it I thought I would give it a read.  50 SHADES OF GREY. i am only one quarter through and it's quite interesting, very erotic.


----------



## Vivjen

I found it got boring after a while, Lon....repetitive is the word; but I am glad I read it; even if only to know what everybody else was talking about!


----------



## JustBonee

I've recently finished reading _Gone Girl_ by Gillian Flynn.  It's now about to be released as a movie.

Usually movies don't seem to do books justice for me.


----------



## AprilT

Bonnie said:


> I've recently finished reading _Gone Girl_ by Gillian Flynn.  It's now about to be released as a movie.
> 
> Usually movies don't seem to do books justice for me.



I've been wondering if I should read the book prior to seeing the movie.  I'll have time since, I'm going to wait to see the movie when it's out on dvd.  Movies like that, I rather have the ability to fast forward or roam in and out of the room when parts are on the screen that boar me or I just don't care to see.    I'm almost tempted to ask you for the spoiler, but, I won't.  

Oh and I agree, most movies don't do the books justice.  Did you enjoy the book, I know most readers of it rave?


----------



## JustBonee

AprilT said:


> ..  I'm almost tempted to ask you for the spoiler, but, I won't.
> 
> Oh and I agree, most movies don't do the books justice.  Did you enjoy the book, I know most readers of it rave?



April, no spoilers, but the book is great because it is so "twisted" as it goes along.  Do read it when you get the chance.


----------



## AprilT

Bonnie said:


> April, no spoilers, but the book is great because it is so "twisted" as it goes along.  Do read it when you get the chance.



I might not get the chance to read it, one of my friends is prodding me to go see it this coming Sat with our movie group and I really do need to get out with some friends, I've not been out with the group for a while now.  It's more about getting out with friends, we'll see an early show and have late lunch after, so, guess, that's that.  

So did the husband do it.  Just kidding, sorta.  :indecisiveness:  Thanks for letting me know you did enjoy the book though.

I Monday I finished listening to a 17 disc unabridged book, it was too long too many unnecessary details, but it was an interesting book nonetheless.  I've started several books since and none have really been able to hold my interest, I still have a few in my collection, so I'm bound to find something that pulls me in.


----------



## charlotta

I haven't read Maeve Binchey in a good while.  I read her a lot in the 90s.  I confess I am addicted to British films on PBS and on Netflix with my I-Pad.  I don't like blood sucking or end of the world movies or books.  I am worried enough when I watch the news, so I keep my reading to beautiful scenic settings and such.  Have any of you watched Doc Martin?


----------



## Kitties

I don't read a lot of fiction.

Right now I'm reading To Selena With Love, by Chris Perez.


----------



## oakapple

charlotta said:


> I haven't read Maeve Binchey in a good while. I read her a lot in the 90s. I confess I am addicted to British films on PBS and on Netflix with my I-Pad. I don't like blood sucking or end of the world movies or books. I am worried enough when I watch the news, so I keep my reading to beautiful scenic settings and such. Have any of you watched Doc Martin?


  Yes, I like Doc Martin too, and have had a holiday in that small Cornish village, years ago.I also like Downton Abbey[and all things nice!]IMO that are way too many vampires coming at us in film and book;it's a bore.


----------



## oakapple

I keep meaning to read Gone Girl. A few months ago I read Before I Go To Sleep [S J Watson?] I liked it, very different, and a good idea.Does anyone like Kate Atkinson's books?I like them all [particularly Life Afer Life , and all the Jackson Brodie novels.]


----------



## AprilT

Bonnie said:


> I've recently finished reading _Gone Girl_ by Gillian Flynn.  It's now about to be released as a movie.
> 
> Usually movies don't seem to do books justice for me.



Saw it.

One quick question was the book listed as a dramedy, like in part drama part comedy?  Just curious, because I part thought maybe it was serious at first, but found by mid point, I couldn't contain my laughter, not at everything, but during most of the the last 30 minutes for sure.  Maybe it might just have been the acting; can't really say, but it was definitely one movie I should have waited to see on DVD.  That's just my take, my movie companions love it.


----------



## Pappy

Tortured Justice by M.A. Comley. One of a series of mysteries taking place in London.


----------



## charlotta

I am writing down some of these books so that I will be back into reading this winter.  I am looking forward to staying home some.  Have been in the road too much.  Thank you


----------



## oakapple

Pappy said:


> Tortured Justice by M.A. Comley. One of a series of mysteries taking place in London.


Haven't heard of this author Pappy, will look it up ASAP thanks.


----------



## Vivjen

I have just got Gone Girl, and just finished Before I go to sleep, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## oakapple

Don't want to be boring [may have mentioned this book before] but has anyone else read [recently] The Shell Seekers by Rosamund Pilcher?It's a wonderful book on many levels.It's probably not a book for men, but for women, such insights into a woman's life, and I love the diving back and forth into the past. It's so well written, pacy and a page turner.I must look out for her other books. I think this one was written in the 1980's.


----------



## oakapple

One of my fave authors is Phil Rickman. Supernatural [in a celtic sort of way] and set in the border country between England and Wales. Google him and see the titles.
My other fave author is Brian Aldiss [he used to live in my village.] His first sci-fi novel was called Non-Stop, but Hothouse is a great [and very weird] book.His best book though IMO is called Somewhere East Of Life.


----------



## AprilT

oakapple said:


> Don't want to be boring [may have mentioned this book before] but has anyone else read [recently] The Shell Seekers by Rosamund Pilcher?It's a wonderful book on many levels.It's probably not a book for men, but for women, such insights into a woman's life, and I love the diving back and forth into the past. It's so well written, pacy and a page turner.I must look out for her other books. I think this one was written in the 1980's.



Ok, I looked it up and it sounds pretty good so I then requested it from my library.  Thanks for the suggestion. 

Presently, I'm reading, in paper print, "Perfect Peace" by Daniel Black. So far a fantastic read, complex, gripping, poignant, enlightening, probably not for many.  But, can't wait to get back to the pages; I only just started reading it so have about 260 pages to go. 

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Peace...&qid=1412869409&sr=1-1&keywords=perfect+peace


----------



## Hagrid

oakapple said:


> One of my fave authors is Phil Rickman. Supernatural [in a celtic sort of way] and set in the border country between England and Wales.


I have read Phil Rickman's 'December'. It is a terrific read, the kind of quality supernatural treatment I love in books or movies. 
I am currently reading a book about Alexander The Great, an intriguing figure about whom reliable historical sources are very slim. Almost everything written about him by his contemporaries has been lost. There are a few good surviving secondary sources - using these, Mary Renault wrote a very fine appreciation, 'The Nature of Alexander.' That's the one that got me started on this hobbyhorse.

Oh, and I have not gotten away from paper books.


----------



## oakapple

Hagrid said:


> I have read Phil Rickman's 'December'. It is a terrific read, the kind of quality supernatural treatment I love in books or movies.
> I am currently reading a book about Alexander The Great, an intriguing figure about whom reliable historical sources are very slim. Almost everything written about him by his contemporaries has been lost. There are a few good surviving secondary sources - using these, Mary Renault wrote a very fine appreciation, 'The Nature of Alexander.' That's the one that got me started on this hobbyhorse.
> 
> Oh, and I have not gotten away from paper books.


  me too, Hagrid [for the most part] but I can't ignore the lure of the book shops. I also like to lend paperbacks if I have enjoyed them. Alexander did lead a fascinating life, he was a real Leader, and had a rather sad end [but many did at that time I suppose.]I have not read December, so will try and get that on my Kindle, thanks.


----------



## Vivjen

Downloaded Gone Girl onto my Kindle...then I have a few 'proper books' to read; my daughter-in-law is great friends with an author called Tracy Borman; she writes historical factual books.
last years was called The Witches; this years is about Thomas Cromwell.
i get the latest every Christmas, signed by the author.....suits me fine!


----------



## john1948

Hope someone reads my book, you can read the inserts for free, I read mostly copyrighted 1800-1890 books
http://www.amazon.com/Where-Blacktop-Ends-John-Mizell/dp/0615867464


----------



## Lee

Been reading the books by Barbara Wood lately. Just finished "The Dreaming" a story about the early days of sheep ranching in Australia and the relationship between the white settlers and the aboriginal people. Excellent book.


----------



## oakapple

Just got The Luminaries for my kindle, anyone read this yet?


----------



## AprilT

oakapple said:


> Just got The Luminaries for my kindle, anyone read this yet?



I haven't read it but it certain is going on my library hold list.  

PS my library had it, so added it.  Thanks


----------



## Ameriscot

Just finished The Girl with All the Gifts.  Good read!  Deciding what to read next.  Have a lot to choose between on my kindle.


----------



## oakapple

Another good read by C J Sansom, called Dominion. The Nazi's are running things all over the place, including the UK [the war never happened] life is awful , but there is a quiet revolution going on against them, with the idea of putting Winston Churchill in power and ousting them.A small band of like minded people, very ordinary and very brave, go up against the all powerful SS, in London, and in the south of England. This is a great book, and really makes you think, as well as being a page turning adventure.


----------



## Pam

Went to the library this morning to collect one of the books I ordered.  It's the latest one from Louise Penny called The Long Way Home. Looking forward to making a start on it later today.


----------



## Rainee

I have just about nearly finished an old story called "A tree still grows in Brooklyn." I am really enjoying it and will finish the last two pages tonight.. 
last 2 weeks ago I read " The house on an Irish Hillside" it was enchanting.. loved it too and didn`t want it to end..


----------



## Jackie22

I just finish "Catch Me If You Can", a true story that has just recently been made into a movie, about the antics of a con man.


----------



## oakapple

Have just been re-reading some Dickens [The Pickwick Papers]. Forgotten how good it was , so amusing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Chocolat - on my kindle.


----------



## Pappy

Here's a peek at some of my kindle library. As you can see, I like mysteries.


----------



## john1948

I've been asked to do a book signing, I'm not sure if I should, I've only sold about one thousand books on line, I'm not making money off the book, its about my life which some people found interesting  , but a lot of people do not!! Just wondering what to do?


----------



## oakapple

Pappy said:


> Here's a peek at some of my kindle library. As you can see, I like mysteries.


Yes, you also like books with the word Justice in the title too!


----------



## oakapple

john1948 said:


> I've been asked to do a book signing, I'm not sure if I should, I've only sold about one thousand books on line, I'm not making money off the book, its about my life which some people found interesting , but a lot of people do not!! Just wondering what to do?


 If you can get your local bookshop to let you do a book signing then that could get interest in your book?Good luck, it  sounds as though you are doing quite well online as well.


----------



## oakapple

Am enjoying reading 'The Luminaries'. It reads as if it was actually written in the 1800's and feels very authentic indeed.A good mystery, great dialogue, beautifully written work.


----------



## AprilT

Well, my copy came in from the library, just started reading it and already want to tell Balfour to stick a sock in it, but seems Moody is too polite, not the ways of the times I guess.  LOL.  Anyway, only a few pages in, won't really be getting to far into reading more till later in the weekend, but so far I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Susie

I am currently reading Joanne Fluke's "Devil's Food Cake Murder"
So pleased to have found her latest book in our local library.
I am addicted to cookies (called biscuits or bikkies in Australia) and therefore adore her cookie recipes (in addition to her recipe for "Devil's Food Cake").
Some of her recipes call for very rich ingredients (lots of butter and chocolate); so I have to be satisfied with imagining their lovely taste.
Cookies and a mystery--I am in Heaven!!!             :triumphant:


----------



## Lyn

Recently read 'The Noon God' by Donna Carrick.  It's a bit on the dark side, lots of family dysfunction, but a good mystery.  It was free on my Kindle. I love audio books too and just finished, 'Cast of Shadows," by Kevin Guilfoile.  Cloning and murder, justice and revenge.  Lots of twists and turns with an somewhat unsatisfying but necessary ending. 

I have just started 'Deception Point' by Dan Brown ~ so far it's a page turner - science and government conspiracy.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm reading the Tony Benn diaries currently ( he was a British politician)  ..I have 3 on Hardback..


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm reading the latest Ladies Detective book - The Handsome Man's Deluxe Cafe.  Not exactly edge of your seat stuff, but a pleasant read.


----------



## Pappy

oakapple said:


> Yes, you also like books with the word Justice in the title too!



just noticed that, oakapple. You are right. Where's the justice? :sentimental:


----------



## Raven

I have just started reading The House of Silk, a Sherlock Holmes novel by Anthony Horowitz.
So far it's interesting and I'm sure Holmes and Watson will solve the case.


----------



## Pam

Ameriscot said:


> I'm reading the latest Ladies Detective book - The Handsome Man's Deluxe Cafe.  Not exactly edge of your seat stuff, but a pleasant read.



I think they're lovely books to read. Didn't know about that latest one, must get it from the library!


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam said:


> I think they're lovely books to read. Didn't know about that latest one, must get it from the library!



It just came out this month. I had pre-ordered it for my kindle and it appeared just last week I think.


----------



## Pam

Thanks!


----------



## Jackie22

I'm about half way with 'Cooper's Creek' about an expedition into the interior of Australia......very interesting.


----------



## Oceana

No wind of Blame by Georgette Heyer, 
Love that author!


----------



## oldman

"The Greatest Baseball Stories Ever Told" by Jeff Silverman. Hey, I read a little bit of everything. Not every book has to be a classic. Next up is "The Old Man and the Sea." Hemingway. Never read it and I've had it for about 5 years, so I am ready to tackle it. Actually, someone gave it to me as retirement gift and I think I know who, even though it was an anonymous gift.


----------



## Pappy

Jackie22 said:


> I'm about half way with 'Cooper's Creek' about an expedition into the interior of Australia......very interesting.


 Looks interesting, Jackie. I just ordered it for my kindle, how're, it will be awhile until I get to it.


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy reading everyone's favorites here ... getting some good ideas now.  Thanks!  .. I also just recently became a convert to the Kindle.  Glad I did! ..  I didn't know what I was missing..


----------



## Ameriscot

Bonnie said:


> Enjoy reading everyone's favorites here ... getting some good ideas now.  Thanks!  .. I also just recently became a convert to the Kindle.  Glad I did! ..  I didn't know what I was missing..



I LOVE mine!  They are perfect for traveling.  For reading in the sun.  For not tiring your eyes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Some books I've enjoyed recently:

The Book Thief - great writing style, absorbing story.  Made me cry!
The Ocean at the End of the Lane.  Strange, but a really captivating book. 
The Girl with all the Gifts - Almost didn't read it when I found out it had zombies.  Not my cuppa, but I loved this book.  Edge of your seat stuff.


----------



## JustBonee

Ameriscot said:


> I LOVE mine!  They are perfect for traveling.  For reading in the sun.  For not tiring your eyes.



Reason I got it for sure.  .. so nice.  All the book suggestions will have me reading to my grave..


----------



## oakapple

Ameriscot said:


> I LOVE mine! They are perfect for traveling. For reading in the sun. For not tiring your eyes.


Also for reading all the book reviews and checking out the cut price books/Kindle deals etc and for fast ordering [one click! Ooops, make sure you really wanted to buy it.]


----------



## Jackie22

Overlay: A Tale of One Girls Life in 1970s Las Vegas by Marlayna Glynn Brown, I've just discovered this writer, she is very gifted.


http://www.amazon.com/Overlay-Girls-1970s-Memoirs-Marlayna-ebook/product-reviews/B007IKDI0Y/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Rainee

John I`d love to be able to read a copy of your book.. how can I go about getting one.. I just love reading life stories of others.. 
if you sold one thousand books on line it must be very good.. just do what you feel is right sign or not.!


----------



## rkunsaw

I've been reading some vintage mysteries from the Queen's Quorum list. I've finished:

 Hagar of the Pawnshop  by Fergus Hume

 The Loot of the Cities  by Arnold Bennett

 In the Fog by Richard H. Davis

 Murder at the Pageant by Victor L. Whitechurch

 Round the Fire Mysteries by Arthur Conan Doyle

 November Joe: The Detective of the Woods by H. Hesketh Prichard


----------



## Susie

Just in time for Xmas found another book by Joanne Fluke in my local library, called "Gingerbread Cookie Murder".
How about these Xmas treats:
Gingerbread Reindeer Cookies;
Chewy Coconut Cranberry Cookies;
Smokin' Willie's Crispy Crunch Coleslaw; (and many more Xmas recipes)
the very last recipe on p. 361 "Linda Kemp's Chocolate Mousse Cake" calls for '7' eggs!!!
I don't really find this book very exciting, so console myself by reading Michael Connelly's  "The Black Box" at the same time.
Just love the fictional "Harry Bosch"


:christmas1:


----------



## AprilT

I've yet to find anything that has held my attention past the fourth chapter, I'm getting restless for something to really hold my attention, headed back to the library sometime this week for another exchange.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I found something intriguing, borrowed it via on line book on tape, I only have two and half chapters to go, that's about 3 or so hours more of audio book left on mp3 to listen to.

The Boy In The Suitcase, by Lene Kaaberbol and Agnete Friis.  I'll get back to it in a little while looking forward to finishing it this afternoon.  

Next up Bitter Is The New Black, (no, not what some are thinking. LOL) by,  Jen Lancaster


----------



## Vala

I worry a bit about discussing books.  I read strictly for pleasure, easy reads that make me feel good.   I am now reading Fern Michaels's Sisterhood Series again.  It was so popular she wrote around 23 + books about the sisters.   It is about women vigilantes who help women who have fallen through the cracks of the legal system.  Men would not like the first one at all.   I also like Debbie Mcomber books.   I have a Mini Ipad and a reg Ipad AND  Ipad book for dummies.  As soon as I figure out the syncing thing I want to download the Clan of the Cave Bear series and the Outlander Series.  They are very large books and hard to hold.  I have my own library of over 400 books.


----------



## AprilT

Vala, I think you might like The Boy In A Suitcase and other of Kaaberbol and Agnete Friis book series.  After I read the other book, I'm going to see if my Library has the next two in their series for download.  

Sometimes it takes me a minute or two to get the downloading correct, if I can be of help, I'll try to help you with that, I'm not saying I can, but, I'll try.


----------



## Vala

Thanks April,  The books I want will be expensive and I want to be sure that I don't loose them because of an error I make.  I met a woman at McD's who was using an Ipad and recommended it.  She said when she downloads a book it goes to her kindle and her ipad and even saves the book mark on both.  Sounded good.  I will keep your offer in mind.  I bought the Ipad for dummies because it is easier to read instruction while trying it on a device.


----------



## AprilT

OK, but to let you know, the books I'm reading I downloaded free from my library catalog, but I'm sure it wouldn't be much more difficult to download from anywhere else.

I'm headed off to finish listening to the rest of "Boy In The Suitcase".

Enjoy the rest of you day.  BBL


----------



## Vala

Rainee I love your bird avatar, are they love birds.  I had birds years ago and if I bought any now it would be a pair of love birds.


----------



## Pam

I've just started reading Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn.  I will persevere with it but I really don't care for her writing style. It's certainly not gripping me, think I'll stick to Harlan Coben and Linwood Barclay for my thrills in future.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rereading Old Path White Clouds: Walking in the Footsteps of the Buddha by Thich Nhat Hanh.


----------



## rkunsaw

I have a book of 5 Dashiell Hammett's novels. I've read "Red Harvest" and "The Dain Curse". "The Maltese Falcon" is next.


----------



## Susie

Susie said:


> Just in time for Xmas found another book by Joanne Fluke in my local library, called "Gingerbread Cookie Murder".
> How about these Xmas treats:
> Gingerbread Reindeer Cookies;
> Chewy Coconut Cranberry Cookies;
> Smokin' Willie's Crispy Crunch Coleslaw; (and many more Xmas recipes)
> the very last recipe on p. 361 "Linda Kemp's Chocolate Mousse Cake" calls for '7' eggs!!!
> I don't really find this book very exciting, so console myself by reading Michael Connelly's  "The Black Box" at the same time.
> Just love the fictional "Harry Bosch"
> 
> 
> :christmas1:



Finished reading the "Black Box", a satisfying tale of rape, murder, deception, conspiracy, bugged rooms, cars, and more; hope it's not a reflection of crime in the U.S.
Returned to the "Gingerbread Cookie Murder". but seem to forget who gets murdered, who's baking the latest batch of cookies, who's mom is dating whom, can't even remember anything from one page to the next, so frustrated have started to nibble the Petite Fours from my friend in Hamburg, don't dare cut into the Marzipan Cake, will have turned into a big Xmas pudding myself if I keep this up!
Anyhow, it's a very Christmassy book, and who can complain about that!

:christmas2::christmas2::christmas2:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Vala said:


> Thanks April,  The books I want will be expensive and I want to be sure that I don't loose them because of an error I make.  I met a woman at McD's who was using an Ipad and recommended it.  She said when she downloads a book it goes to her kindle and her ipad and even saves the book mark on both.  Sounded good.  I will keep your offer in mind.  I bought the Ipad for dummies because it is easier to read instruction while trying it on a device.



I have the kindle app on my iPad, and also a Kindle Fire that I use for reading books. The iPad was fine for reading, but then I got an external bluetooth keyboard case to make typing easier, (which it did) but it made it harder to just sit and read a book. 
When I get a book from the Kindle store, it asks me where I want to download it to, but I can read any of the books on either device. 
The only ones that I can't read on either device are ebooks that I borrow from the Kindle Lending Library. You can only use an actual Kindle when borrowing a book; but when you purchase a book, you can read it anywhere that has a kindle app on it. 

A good way to get familiar with the Kindle procedure would be to get 1-2 of the free kindle books and download those. Once you have done that, you can see where they will go, and how to find the books on both of your devices. 
After you are familiar with the book-buying process; then you can start buying the expensive books that you want. 

Personal opinion: I would think that the iPad Mini would be easier for reading a book than the regular iPad, since it is smaller and easier to hold when you are reading. 

To sync, just turn on iTunes on your computer, and connect the iPad to  the  computer  with a usb cable (that you use to charge the iPad), and it will find your device and sync it.   Then do the same  thing with the iPad Mini.  However, you should not have to sync to get the books on both devices, because they will be in the cloud, and can be accessed from either device.


----------



## Vala

I could not download  apps for my mini that I needed to read other books.  I called Apple and a tech tried to download what I needed to read other books and could not do.  Finally he said wait a minute, when he came back he said it was already installed on my mini. That is why they would not download.   He said they added it on later minis.  I may have to dl one on the air.


----------



## jujube

Right now I'm reading "The Orphan Master's Son" in book form.  I have a Kindle but don't use it.  I'm a Luddite, I'll admit it......nothing is ever going to replace the feel of a book in my hand.  

It'll be ok....one of these days, I'll have short-term memory loss and one book will be all I need.  I'll just read the first chapter over and over again.


----------



## Lon

I am reading I PHONE FOR DUMMIES


----------



## AprilT

Well, finished the last two I had listed onto the next.

Either going to start one of the following sometime this evening:

The Crazyladies of Pearl Street

Bud, Not Buddy.


----------



## Vala

I am still reading the sisterhood series.  They went after a famous actor because he was buying and selling young women.  They invade his home and catch him with 4 of his  very famous perverts and glued them  to the floor by pouring commercial super glue over them.  the police had to saw the cut the floor up to haul their naked bodies to jail.  The sisters get caught and are arrested in this book, but it's not over with.


----------



## AprilT

Vala, what is the exact title of the book you are reading in the series you mentioned, I tried looking up the sisterhood series, just got nearly a dozen or so titles by various authors most by Fern Michaels.


----------



## Vala

It is called The Sisterhood Series, the first book is called Weekend Warrior.  The book I am on is called Free Fall and is the 6th book.  Sorry I can't get it to type without the underline.  If you are interested you should try to find the first one and start with it.



http://www.fernmichaels.com/series-list/


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, unfortunately none of that series was available for audio download, I did place "Free Fall" on Hold and an audio copy of Beyond Tomorrow on hold when it's available for download.  

I'm always on the look for something interesting to read.  I'm sure I'll be finished with what I have way before Free Fall comes in.


----------



## Vala

I spoiled it for you, sorry about that.  LOL


----------



## AprilT

Not at all, you made me want to read it just for that reason.  LOL


----------



## Josiah

I'm currently reading "A Family Romance" by Anitia Brookner. I haven't figured why I'm so compelled to read and reread Brookner (I've read all her novels). They're all very much the same with very little plot but endless explorations of feelings and motivations. Typically her novels depict intellectual, middle-class women, who suffer isolation and disappointments in love. I experience a lingering mood change whenever I read Brookner and for a while I really feel like someone who is not me. I actually find the experience somewhat unsettling and vow not to finish the book, but them of course I do.


----------



## Josiah

I'm currently reading "A Family Romance" by Anitia Brookner. I haven't figured why I'm so compelled to read and reread Brookner (I've read all her novels). They're all very much the same with very little plot but endless explorations of feelings and motivations. Typically her novels depict intellectual, middle-class women, who suffer isolation and disappointments in love. I experience a lingering mood change whenever I read Brookner and for a while I really feel like someone who is not me. I actually find the experience somewhat unsettling and vow not to finish the book, but them of course I do.


----------



## Vala

There is a couple of books I recommend you all read they are written by Alan Brennert.  He loved Hawaii and researched it's history.  The books are base on things that happened to real people, but it is fiction.  One is titled "Honolulu" which starts with an 8 year old Korean girl who is confined in the women's room at a certain age and can't go out without an escort.  She wants to go to school and learn to read, which is forbidden for girls.  She lived this life until she was 16, then she went to Honolulu as a  picture bride.  The second book is titled Molokai and about a young girl that is diagnose as a  leper and sent to the island. It tells how the lepers lived, the progression of the disease and finding a way to heal them.  The books are life stories and sad, but a very good read, both end well.


----------



## oakapple

At present I am reading [almost at the end] Gillian Flynn's ' Gone Girl ' it's certainly a real page turner.It's a paperback book, but I usually read on my Kindle. Next I am going to read 'December' by Phil Rickman [ghostly goings on] which seems appropriate for the season.:ghost: Everyone should read a Christmas ghost story.Especially here in dank foggy England!


----------



## oakapple

Josiah09, Anita Brookner is a very good writer, and deals with emotions and in depth character really well. You don't need action and car chases, she is the book equivalent of a French film, all dialogue and feelings.


----------



## Josiah

oakapple said:


> Josiah09, Anita Brookner is a very good writer, and deals with emotions and in depth character really well. You don't need action and car chases, she is the book equivalent of a French film, all dialogue and feelings.


I don't believe any of her novels have been made into a film which on the one hand seems unusual since she is a very well respected author who has been quite prolific, but on the other hand you can say that beside an absence plot, so much of her offering is in the form of introspection and introspection is really hard to pull off in a movie. I fear that at her advanced age we will not see another of her very special novels. She was very good at writing about older people and not many authors are.


----------



## Josiah

Perhaps out of respect for the recent passing of a great British mystery writer, I'll reread some P.D. James. Perhaps Death of an Expert Witness.


----------



## oakapple

I think there was one of Anita's books that became a film [unless I am thinking of the wrong author;entirely possible with my memory] Hotel Du Lac ?
I have tried PD James'  books but find them a bit stilted if you know what I mean, and don't care for Adam Dalgleish[policeman.]However, it may be just me, as she was incredibly popular.Have you tried reading any Joanna Trollope? I liked Kingsley Amis, he wrote some good books and The Old Devils is about older people and is very good.


----------



## oakapple

Just re-reading Winter In Madrid by C J Sansom, such brilliant writing.


----------



## Vivjen

I love PD James....have done for years!
joanna Trollope makes me cry; not always a good thing...


----------



## Josiah

The following is a quote from a review of Trollope's Daughters-in-Law
"But the crazier the world gets, the more there are times when quiet compassion for the vagaries of the human condition is balm for the reader. This time, like every other, that is exactly what Trollope delivers."
Sounds good to me. I'll read it.


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am reading the biography of Billy Graham's wife.  She was a remarkable woman.  Also a true story of a Doctor in the Amish communities in Pennsylvania.  I only read non-fiction and watch only true stories on Tv.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm currently reading "Neither here nor there" by Bill Bryson. It's not a very challenging read, so that suits me fine.


----------



## Josiah

I recently read his A Short History of Nearly Everything and found it very accessible. Do you have any experience with the parts of Europe Bryson comments on?


----------



## Jackie22

Chickens, Mules and Two Old Fools....

http://www.amazon.com/Chickens-Mule...1-1&keywords=chickens+mules+and+two+old+fools

This book makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Pappy

Book 8 of the Sarah Woods mysteries by J.L.Jennings. Good read if you like mysteries.


----------



## Josiah

I'm reading "Can't We Talk about Something More Pleasant?: A Memoir" by Roz Chast An amusing book about an unamusing subject.


----------



## AprilT

I've not been having the best of luck with reading materials of late.  The last relatively decent book I read was "Boy In The Suitcase."  Well my substitute brick and mortar library will be closing this weekend and the original newly rebuilt one won't be open till end of Jan, but, at least I'll still be able to download materials via the main system's website.    But at the same time my phone is getting worn out from me downloading so many books that turn out to be duds.


----------



## oakapple

Just finished reading 'Bring Up The Bodies' by Hilary Mantel, it's the sequel to 'Wolf Hall'. Just brilliant.It's about the life and times of Thomas Cromwell, Master Secretary and right hand man to  King Henry the eighth of England, it's fiction based loosely on events happening around the time of Anne Boleyn .It's written in the present tense, so it's very immediate, as if events are unfolding around you , and it's a real page turner of a book. I read it in paperback not on my e-reader, as I have Wolf Hall in paperback as well.


----------



## Vivjen

Wolf Hall is about to be televised.....


----------



## Vivjen

I have just been given a biography of Thomas Cromwell.


----------



## oakapple

Vivjen said:


> I have just been given a biography of Thomas Cromwell.


 I really should read a biography of him now too! What is the title and author?


----------



## Vivjen

It is called.....wait for it... Thomas Cromwell.
written by Tracy Borman.
she is a friend of my son and Daughter in law...so my copy is signed!
i have met her once; she is one of a group of 30something historians; together with Lucy Worsley, and is joint curator of the Royal Palaces. Her little girl had her birthday party at Hampton Court; difficult to beat!


----------



## Denise1952

I just finished a book from the "cozy" series with an amateur sleuth named Ivy Malone.  She is in her 60s and I am nuts about her.  She like to call herself an LOL (little old lady) and she recently decided she must be invisible, the older she gets the less people notice her.  She also decided this can be a big PLUS, LOL!!

Invisible by Lorena McCourtney

The next one I read was a short one I found for free in my library to go on my Nook (all my reading is on my Nook right now).  This one was called "Mystery of the One-Armed Man" by Liz Dodwell, and it is a Captain Finn Treasure Mystery.  It was only 10 chapters but it was the neatest story, love the characters  I didn't know a shorter book could have so much punch, and tie it all together


----------



## jujube

I just finished one good book and am about halfway through another:  "Ruth's Journey" and "Rhett Butler's People" by Donald McCaig.  He was authorized by the Margaret Mitchell estate to write these books.  "Ruth's Journey" is Mammy's story and the other book is how Rhett Butler got to be the way he was.  So far "Ruth's Journey" is better than the Rhett Butler book.   If you are a fan of "Gone with the Wind", I'd recommend these.


----------



## oakapple

Vivjen said:


> It is called.....wait for it... Thomas Cromwell.
> written by Tracy Borman.
> she is a friend of my son and Daughter in law...so my copy is signed!
> i have met her once; she is one of a group of 30something historians; together with Lucy Worsley, and is joint curator of the Royal Palaces. Her little girl had her birthday party at Hampton Court; difficult to beat!


Thanks for this info, I will have to try and get this book. I see that Wolf Hall is going to be on tv from the 21st of this month, and has some very good people acting in it, so it's a must see for me.


----------



## Vivjen

Thought it might be, Oakapple!


----------



## RadishRose

Spilling the Beans;  Clarissa Dickson Wright's auto-bio. 
Some of you may remember her as one of the Two Fat Ladies cooking show years ago.


----------



## Josiah

I recently finished "The Lay of the Land" by Richard Ford. I very much enjoy introspective stream of consciousness novels but most of these are by woman and about woman. I haven't found many examples in this genre with a male protagonist and in the case of this book a man somewhat past middle age. This book is actually part of a trilogy and I tried one of the other titles with the protagonist here a much younger man and didn't enjoy it all that much. I did enjoy Lay of the Land but I doubt there are many of you who find the introspective reflections of New Jersey real estate salesman terribly exciting.


----------



## oakapple

Josiah09 said:


> I recently finished "The Lay of the Land" by Richard Ford. I very much enjoy introspective stream of consciousness novels but most of these are by woman and about woman. I haven't found many examples in this genre with a male protagonist and in the case of this book a man somewhat past middle age. This book is actually part of a trilogy and I tried one of the other titles with the protagonist here a much younger man and didn't enjoy it all that much. I did enjoy Lay of the Land but I doubt there are many of you who find the introspective reflections of New Jersey real estate salesman terribly exciting.


 Oh I don't know, they can be good, think of Death Of A Salesaman and Glen Garry Glen Ross?


----------



## oakapple

Salesman ! [I keep adding strange letters]


----------



## oakapple

Some great books I read last year [that I had almost forgotten] were Dream Science by Thomas Palmer and The Missing and also
The Clearing by  Tim Gautreaux. All by American authors and brilliant books.Dream Science is a novel about alternative realities and the Tim Gautreaux books, are set in Louisiana after the first world war.Try and find these in paperback or for your e-reader, although the Thomas Palmer book may be out of print.


----------



## Leonie

I'm currently reading 'A Silent Witness' by R. Austin Freeman and on a Kindle! He must be rolling in his grave.  

First published in 1914 (so Google tells me) it's interesting to see how much the language has changed. I find I am constantly looking up words in the Kindle library, words for which incidentally, it often can't find a definition. I am enjoying the experience though.


----------



## Smiling Jane

I'm reading Amy Tan's The Kitchen God's Wife, Everything I Never Told You by Celeste Ng and The Far Empty by J. Todd Scott, along with about six other books, all of them on Kindle.


----------



## Big Horn

_Wormwood Forest_: it's about life in the Chernobyl area after the explosion of the nuclear reactor.  It's been great for wildlife and not so bad for the people who have remained.

https://www.amazon.com/Wormwood-For...id=1517030205&sr=1-1&keywords=Wormwood+Forest.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've just started reading "Evicted,Poverty and Profit in The American City" by Princeton sociologist, Matthew Desmond. He follows 8 families in Milwaukee who struggle to keep a roof over their heads,so far its been interesting. The author won numerous awards for the book including Pulitzer Prize in '16 Its paperback,have no desire to get a Kindle or Nook Sue


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Swan Song by Robert R. McCammon ipad/ibooks app


----------



## Marie5656

*What Happened by Hillary Clinton.  Hard book.   It is good...but I will not discuss it further here, outside of private message.*


----------



## Falcon

Now reading  'A  Heartbeat Away'  by  Michael Palmer.  Just started it.
Something  about a dangerous virus. (It's a paperback.)


----------



## C'est Moi

Currently reading _Smoke Gets in Your Eyes and Other Lessons from the Crematory_.   Kind of weird but a perspective on what goes on behind the scenes at a mortuary.   Yes, morbid.


----------



## Olivia

The Fur Person by May Sarton. I sent a copy to my cousin for Christmas because she's a cat lover. And I do love my cat! 
It's the print version (because I like the illustrations).


----------



## Buckeye

I don't read much anymore - my lips get tired.....


----------



## StarSong

Thank you all for some great reading recommendations!


----------



## moviequeen1

These are the books I've read within the past 2 months:
"The Souls of America' by presidential historian,Jon Mecham
"A Higher Loyalty' by ex FBI director, James Comey. These two I really enjoyed,found fascinating
The book I read last week  was'The Grief Cottage' by Gail Goodwin, The story of an 11yr old boy,Marcus who goes to live with his great aunt,Charlotte after his mom dies in a car accident. A terrific book,which I didn't want to end Sue.


----------



## AprilT

Reading is like water for me, couldn't survive without it.  I'm starting on another book this week and have five more I picked up from the library, I sometimes do download to my phone, but, I like going to the public library every month to pic up a collection of books.

Will be reading as of today,  "When A Crocodile Eats The Sun", by Peter Godwin, it's a memoir.. 

Will probably start on , "Calypso", by, David Sedaris after I finish ^.


----------



## dkay

I am currently reading _Forgiven_ byTerri Roberts. She is the mother of the school shooter who shot 10 Amish girls in their school in 2006 killing five of them. I'm about half way through the book which explores the mothers feelings of guilt, her loss because her son also took his own life, how this affected her life and how the Amish community reached out with great forgiveness and love.
.
I usually read paperbacks (often finding them at yard sales) or by checking out at the library. I tried E reader but didn't care for it. I like books on CD's. My daughter is about a ten hour drive from where I live. I can get through an entire novel on the drive to and from her house by listening to it.


----------



## Big Horn

I'm reading _Uranium Fever or No Talk Under $1 Million Dollars. _ The author, Raymond Taylor, abandoned his campaign for sheriff in 1954 and went to southern Utah, the heart of the boom.  His immediate reason for leaving was to help polygamous Mormons who had given him a claim and wished him to file more claims around theirs.  They wanted friendly neighbors.  Taylor was not himself a polygamist, but both of his grandfathers and father were.  The polygamists are only a small part of a big story.

The uranium boom was the last real boom in this country.  The characters in this book (only a few are polygamists) are a fascinating bunch.  It's hard to put down.

Published in 1970, it's available on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## Falcon

"Deception Point"   by   Dan Brown.  Another story  concerning  NASA.   Pretty  good  so far.


----------



## moviequeen1

Falcon said:


> "Deception Point"   by   Dan Brown.  Another story  concerning  NASA.   Pretty  good  so far.



Hi Falcon,I read 'Deception Point','Digital Fortress' in '04,enjoyed both. I didn't like'The DaVinci Code' but the prequel 'Angels and Demons' was much better in my opinion Sue


----------



## Big Horn

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Falcon,I read 'Deception Point','Digital Fortress' in '04,enjoyed both. I didn't like'The DaVinci Code' but the prequel 'Angels and Demons' was much better in my opinion Sue


I read a few pages of _The DaVinci Code_.  I put it aside at that point because the author mistranslated a simple Latin word.


----------



## moviequeen1

I had read&heard about this book,peeked my interest.The name is "Hope Never Dies: A Obama/Biden Mystery" by Andrew Shaffer.
The story takes place several months after the last election,JOe BIden now retired in Delaware has learned his favorite Amtrak conductor has died in a suspicious accident. He still has the desire to serve,so he decides to become an amateur sleuth along with the help from his BFF,OBama to find the truth.
Its 100% fiction but funny to see these 2 guys in different roles. I'm enjoying the book immensely. Sue


----------



## Marie5656

*At this point I am reading The Taking by Dean Koontz.  I have enjoyed many of his books.  I like the suspense of his stories. This novel revolves around a young couple who are weathering a weird storm that has pretty much cut off their town from the world.  While not the best of his books I have read, I am finding it an interesting read.    *http://www.deankoontz.com/the-taking/

*I am also, at the same time re-reading a funny book by comedian Lewis Black called I'm Dreaming of a Black Christmas.    It is an interesting and funny take on how this particular Jew sees and spends Christmas, and what he thinks of the whole Christmas season.  Lewis Black is not a comedian for everyone.  I see him as today's George Carlin.  Though a bit angrier..but not in a bad way like Sam Kinneson was.

*


----------



## Kitties

moviequeen1 said:


> I've just started reading "Evicted,Poverty and Profit in The American City" by Princeton sociologist, Matthew Desmond. He follows 8 families in Milwaukee who struggle to keep a roof over their heads,so far its been interesting. The author won numerous awards for the book including Pulitzer Prize in '16 Its paperback,have no desire to get a Kindle or Nook Sue


This sounds very interesting and probably a very unhappy read. I'm going to keep this in mind. Just looked it up on Amazon.


----------



## Kitties

I have two books going. Thank goodness this one was recomended to me. I had never heard of it. Not action packed but if you like cats and human interest: Dewey. The small town library cat who touched the world by Vicki Myron. Dewey lived to an old age.


----------



## Marie5656

*I forgot to mention that I have a small handful of free ebooks on my Kindle, but I do not like reading on it. Prefer paper.*


----------



## Marie5656

Kitties said:


> I have two books going. Thank goodness this one was recomended to me. I had never heard of it. Not action packed but if you like cats and human interest: Dewey. The small town library cat who touched the world by Vicki Myron. Dewey lived to an old age.



*Check out her follow up book. Dewey's Nine Lives. Here is a link about that one.     *https://www.amazon.com/Deweys-Nine-Lives-Small-Town-Inspired/dp/0525951865


----------



## TonyK

I'm picking up _West Like Lightning_ from my local library tomorrow. It's written by a co-author of _American Sniper, _and is a history of the Pony Express. I heard a brief interview of the author on NPR while driving one day, and thought that I had to get this book. It's fascinating to me that this was the fastest way to get the news out to California back then.


----------



## gennie

I read on a Kindle and just finished "Robin" a biography of actor, Robin Williams.


----------



## ticklestick

I felt the same way until one day I was reading on my iPad, needed to go to the kitchen, laid down my iPad, and automatically picked up my leather bookmark.  At that point I realized that it didn't make any difference in my reading - iPad or physical book.  However, I DO still like the feel of a regular book in my hand.


----------



## Kitties

Marie5656 said:


> *Check out her follow up book. Dewey's Nine Lives. Here is a link about that one.     *https://www.amazon.com/Deweys-Nine-Lives-Small-Town-Inspired/dp/0525951865


Marie, I have heard this book is sad. True? I know Dewey passes away but he lived to an old age. Are there super sad stories in the follow-up? Thanks for your reply


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night,I finished 'Hope Never Dies: An Obama/Biden Mystery' by Andrew Shaffer,enjoyed the amusing idea of these 2 as amateur sleuths.
I'm about to start'Eleanor Oliphant' by Gail Honeyman,read  good reviews about the book


----------



## Marie5656

It has actually been a while since I read 9 Lives. It is basically a collection of stories, some more about Dewey, and some about other cats who were special like Dewey was.  If you want to see Dewey in action, go to You Tube and search for Dewey the Library Cat.  there are a few videos there of him, from I think news coverage of him.  Dewey has been gone a long time, he went to the Rainbow Bridge in 1998


----------



## DaveA

Still sticking with paper books!

  Presently reading , "The Guns at Last Dawn - The War in Western Europe, 1944-1945".  A long read at 641 pages, it is the third volume of "The Liberation Trilogy" by Rick Atkinson.  The two previous volumes were "An Army at Dawn", the story of the war in North Africa, and "The Day of Battle", describing the campaigns in Sicily and Italy.  These two were somewhat over 500 pages each so it has been quite a lengthy read.

I have to re-new this latest book at the library with-in the next couple of days in order to finish it.


----------



## AprilT

Finishing up Calypso, by David Sedaris.  I can't wait to read this authors other books.  This one a memior so endearing how the family dynamics made think of my own siblings also the filters we sometimes like to remember certain aspects through and so much more fun life journies.  I don't get why they described it as a good read for anyone who hates the beach, so not true, unless they're talking about the shark stories. :shark::


----------



## Kitties

Marie5656 said:


> It has actually been a while since I read 9 Lives. It is basically a collection of stories, some more about Dewey, and some about other cats who were special like Dewey was.  If you want to see Dewey in action, go to You Tube and search for Dewey the Library Cat.  there are a few videos there of him, from I think news coverage of him.  Dewey has been gone a long time, he went to the Rainbow Bridge in 1998


Thank you. I will look into the follow up. I know Dewey is gone but he lived a long life. I have been to YouTube already! It was nice to see Dewey in action, Vicki and the library where Dewey lived.


----------



## moviequeen1

I couldn't get into the book,'Eleanor Oliphant,lasted 50 pgs,not a good writer in my opinion
Yesterday,started Dan Brown's latest,'Origin'


----------



## hollydolly

I just got 2 new books to read on my kindle and Ipad...


A political best-seller by Robert Peston, called *WTF *

...and the other is... 

If only they didn't speak English ( notes from Trumps America) by Jon Sopel


----------



## KingsX

.

I'm almost finished reading Nicholas Carr's best selling book,  "The Shallows."

See my topic about it here:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/37137-The-Shallows


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I've been reading on my Kindle or listening to books from my library for quite awhile now and enjoying it. The other day I went to the library with my hubby who wanted to pick up a couple of DVD's. I wandered over to the books and before I knew it I had an arm full. I started one a few days ago called, These Healing Hills, by Ann H. Gabhart. If anyone enjoys watching the Call the Midwife series on PBS they will love this book. Same concept but takes place in the Appalachian Mountains. Nice to hold a real book in my hands. I think I will alternate from now on.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am reading Y is for Yesterday, by Sue Grafton. I've been saving it since it is her last book. :-(

I read books on my Kindle Paperwhite. I have a stack of regular books waiting to be read that aren't available on Kindle, though.


----------



## toffee

only read paper books' the others i find cant get into the read properly !!!!!
at the moment reading  BOOK CALLED  last days of summer ; not that great' and struggling to finish it' started off well then gets boring '


----------



## WheatenLover

toffee said:


> only read paper books' the others i find cant get into the read properly !!!!!
> at the moment reading  BOOK CALLED  last days of summer ; not that great' and struggling to finish it' started off well then gets boring '



My latest rule for myself is to read books I know I'll like (by favorite authors) first. And if a book is boring or I'm not looking forward to reading it, I stop. Life is too short, and there are too many books I am eager to read.


----------



## Rainee

Am reading an old book called Steep Ascent the story of a Surgeon .. written by Dorothy Dennison.. nto gone very far with this book 
but I feel I will like it .. was published in 1949 ..


----------



## moviequeen1

A couple books I've read since my last post here
"The Story of Arthur Truluv' by Elizabeth Berg,story about a widower,Arthur Moses,who visits his wife every day at cemetery.He meets,Maddie a 18yr old who visits the  cemetery to escape other kids at school.One day they strike up a conversation which begins their wonderful friendship.Maddie calls him"Truluv'.I finished the book in 2 days,terrific
'Fear': Washington POst's reporter,Bob Woodward's book on DT
"Dark in Death'-JD Robb,latest book in the futuristic series
The book I'm about to start is"In Sunlight Or In Shadow": stories inspired by the paintings of Edward Hopper.Lawrence Block,editor of the book invited 17 of his fellow writers to write a story related to the paintings shown in the book.This is something different Sue


----------



## Camper6

I haven't read a book in a long time and I used to be an avid reader but I didn't like fiction.

Someone gave me a book. To Kill a Mocking Bird.  I started reading it but could not get into it at all.

I like documentaries like the voyage of Captain Cook.  That one I read in one day.  

Now I am going to access the books available on my tablet.  I will order the hard copy after reading the sample if it interests me.


----------



## hollydolly

New hardback almost 700 pages arrived a couple of days ago.  The Benn Diaries... a 6 volumes of Diaries in one book of one of our more well known Politicians  Tony Benn !


----------



## gennie

John Grisham's  _"The Rooster Bar".  _​I read on a Kindle.


----------



## C'est Moi

I'm reading Sally Field's autobiography, _In Pieces_.   It's fairly interesting but I'm only up to the Flying Nun years so far.   (She was molested by her stepfather Jock Mahoney as a kid.   Also had an abortion as a teen.)   I generally find autobiographies to be ego trips and this one reinforces that.   But I suppose an autobiography by nature is "all about me," so there's that.


----------



## AprilT

Just finished "Educated" by Tara Westover.  The book is a memoir, Westover, tells the story of her self induced survivalist family and how she as a young girl eventually educated herself out of the crushing hold of that way of life.  Very difficult read, I eventually skipped over much as it was just too depressing how extreme and difficult life were made for and between everyone.  No really happy ending either, but a fascinating read and look into the minds of some extremist and where with some mental illness plays a part.  Stomach churning stuff just sad all the way around.  

Next couple of books on my list
"The God Delusion"  Richard Dawkins

"A First Rate Madness" Nassir Ghaemi

After these two I have to find something lighter to read.


----------



## C'est Moi

C'est Moi said:


> I'm reading Sally Field's autobiography, _In Pieces_.   It's fairly interesting but I'm only up to the Flying Nun years so far.   (She was molested by her stepfather Jock Mahoney as a kid.   Also had an abortion as a teen.)   I generally find autobiographies to be ego trips and this one reinforces that.   But I suppose an autobiography by nature is "all about me," so there's that.



Finally slogged through this to the end.   Yawn.  I'll toss out "drivel" and "self-involved whining" in my final report.  Oh, and Burt sounded like a real jerk, but he's not here to defend himself.


----------



## moviequeen1

IN my previous posts mentioned book'In Sunlight&Shadows' stories inspired by American painter,Edward Hopper.I enjoyed the book,some of the stories were better than others.
A couple days ago I finished reading'The Bookshop on The Corner' by Jenny Colgan. The story is about a librarian in England who loses her job because of budget cuts. On a whim she goes to a village in Scotland,buys a beat up van,transforms it into a mobile bookshop,goes around to surrounding villages that don't have any bookstores.A delightful book,finished it in 3 days Sue


----------



## Rainee

Finished my book loaned to me by my neighbour and loved it .Steep Ascent .. . story of a Surgeon . just beautiful ..


----------



## Buckeye

Half way through hardcopy of "One Second After" by Forstchen. Kinda dooms day, prepper thing.  My older brother recommended it.  I'm not a fan but will finish it.


----------



## Pam

Got two books on the go. One is fiction, a murder mystery, In the Woods by Tana French and the other is non fiction, The Gardens of the British Working Class by Margaret Willes. Both good reads.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am reading The Returning, by Ann Tatlock. Even though there is some Christian stuff in there, and I am an atheist, I enjoy her novels.


----------



## Sunny

"Where'd You Go, Bernadette"  on paper.  I do own a Kindle, but lately have been drawn back to reading paper books.  For one thing, you can pass them on to someone else after you're done. I resent the fact that you can't do that with the Kindle books.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm now reading historian Doris Kearns Goodwin's latest book" Leadership in Turbulent Times'
She writes about 4 Presidents,Abe Lincoln, Theodore and Franklin Roosevelt and Lyndon Johnson,fascinating Sue


----------



## C'est Moi

I just started _The Leisure Seeker_, about an 80-something couple taking a last trip in their old RV.   I can hardly put it down; it's touching and funny and real.   I feel like I know these characters well.  

A movie made from this book starring Helen Mirren and Donald Sutherland is on Amazon Prime Video, so I'll be watching the movie when I finish the book.


----------



## gennie

I love actual books but reading on a Kindle is better for the arthritis in my hands.  Currently reading "Flight Behavior" by Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## DaveA

Just finished Michael Korda's book - -"With Wings Like Eagles  -  A History of the Battle of Britain"

"Michael Korda's brilliant work of history takes the reader back to the summer of 1940, when fewer than three thousand young fighter pilots of the Royal Air Force-often no more than nine hundred on any given day-stood between Hitler and the victory that seemed almost within his grasp.."


----------



## Lethe200

Reading a couple of books rights now:
- Hard copy, re-reading Simon R Green's Hawk & Fisher series
- Kindle, M.M. Perry's "Of Gods & Mortals" trilogy

I mostly read sci-fi or mysteries.


----------



## Pappy

Dune House Cozy mystery series. Short mystery books by Wendy Meadows. Got hook on this type of book about 3 years ago and read them as soon as the new one comes out.


----------



## moviequeen1

A couple days ago finished reading'Uncommon Type: Some Stories' by Tom Hanks
Each chapter shows a different model of a typewriter which is used in the stories.Tom is a talented writer
I'm about to start "The Library Book' by Susan Orlean,about the 1986 public library fire in Los Angeles,spotlight on libraries.
I've read good reviews of the book,the topic interests me since I love to read Sue


----------



## Olivia

This is the first time something like this has happened to me. I've recently finished a book, and I liked it so much that I can't get into any other book. It's ruined me. I know it's silly, but it's true. I read her first two books, and I liked them, too. 

It was An Unwanted Guest, by Shari Lapena. In fiction I mostly like mysteries.


----------



## Pinky

I recently read the autobiography, Married To A Bedouin, by New Zealander, Marguerite Van Geldermalsen. A very unusual story of an unusual relationship, and extremely strong woman.

Next, I read Dreams From My Father, by Barack Obama, and Becoming, by Michelle Obama. Both good reads which really delve into their individual backgrounds which say a lot about what shaped them into who they've become.


----------



## Rainee

I finished a book by Bryce Courtney. normally I don`t like reading his books because of some of his not so nice language but 
this one callec "Jessica " I just couldn`t put it down and was so sorry it finished even though it had sad finishing .. was written so good .. 
not sure now what I`ll read next maybe some of Maeve Binchy books something light for a change.


----------



## Ellejay

Hi, I'm new - and I love to read books.

Currently reading: The Nightingale, by Kristin Hannah. It is almost TOO suspenseful, but very well-written.

It is about two sisters in France, struggling to survive during German occupation in World War 2.

I'm about 2/3 through it.


----------



## Pinky

I like physically turning the pages of a book .. never use my eReader.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've just started reading"Code Girls,The Untold Story of the American Women Code Breakers of WWll" by Liza Mundy
These young college women were recruited from around the country by Navy,Army trained to break the German and Japanese military codes.
They were sworn to secrecy couldn't tell family,friends what they were doing
What I've read so far is interesting,reminds me of the book 'Hidden Figures' Sue


----------



## peppermint

I am reading Mel B (one of the Spice Girls) book....She has some past!!!!


----------



## gennie

Beach Music by Pat Conroy


----------



## Ellejay

Currently reading: People of the Book, by Geraldine Brook - about an ancient manuscript

Just finished: The Nightingale, by Kristin Hannah - I gave it five stars at Goodreads. It is about two sisters in France during World War 2.

...

Anyone else here using Goodreads? If so, connect with me there . . . I'd like that, especially if you mention that you saw this on the Senior Forums.
https://www.goodreads.com/LindaJM


----------



## anntaylor

Josiah said:


> I'm currently reading "A Family Romance" by Anitia Brookner. I haven't figured why I'm so compelled to read and reread Brookner (I've read all her novels). They're all very much the same with very little plot but endless explorations of feelings and motivations. Typically her novels depict intellectual, middle-class women, who suffer isolation and disappointments in love. I experience a lingering mood change whenever I read Brookner and for a while I really feel like someone who is not me. I actually find the experience somewhat unsettling and vow not to finish the book, but them of course I do.


----------



## anntaylor

Josiah said:


> I'm currently reading "A Family Romance" by Anitia Brookner. I haven't figured why I'm so compelled to read and reread Brookner (I've read all her novels). They're all very much the same with very little plot but endless explorations of feelings and motivations. Typically her novels depict intellectual, middle-class women, who suffer isolation and disappointments in love. I experience a lingering mood change whenever I read Brookner and for a while I really feel like someone who is not me. I actually find the experience somewhat unsettling and vow not to finish the book, but them of course I do.


Oh my, I didn't know anyone was as enthralled with Brookner as myself.   I too read everything she wrote, and basked in her lovely vocabulary and beautiful sentences.   The plot was secondary.  I was very upset when she died a few years back--I want more novels!


----------



## Ladybj

I am reading a book called My Husbands Wife by Jane Corry.  Start reading the book a few days ago and so far, so good.  I purchased from Amazon - download to my Kindle.


----------



## Llynn

I have three paperback books and one e-reader tome going right now:

"An Unsung Hero" is about Tom Cream. An Irishman who played an important role in both the Scott and Shackleton Antarctic explorations. On my recent visit to Ireland, I saw Tom's statue which led me to want to know more about him.

"The Anglo Saxons". Never can learn too much about your ancestors. 

"Murder on Christmas Eve".  Every year, I buy a new anthology of Christmas related mystery stories. I am getting quite a collection of this genre with this being the latest.  Not actually one I am currently reading as i am saving it to read during the week before the big day. But I want to be reading it....discipline 007 

On my reader, I'm nearly finished with "Raising the Hunley"  Discovery and recovery of the Confederate Navy's submarine.


----------



## Lc jones

I’m enjoying Philippa Gregory’s books right now I just finished reading The White Queen and I’m next going to be reading The Red Queen.


----------



## Packerjohn

"National Geographic Traveler Dominican Republic."  Nothing surprising since 95% of my reading is non fiction & most of this are travel guides.


----------



## Pinky

I've been reading Tana French mysteries. She's an American-Irish writer who lives in Dublin. Just
finished a couple of mysteries by other authors. Normally, I prefer non-fiction, but these were
passed on to me by my sister, who is a voracious reader.


----------



## tortiecat

"A better man" by Louise Penny, a Canadian mystery author.


----------



## moviequeen1

A couple days ago finished reading'The Nightingale' by Kristin Hannah
The story of 2 sisters Viven and Isobelle who are seperated during WWII in France.I couldn't put it down,took me 2 days to read.I was wiping away tears in some parts,got so engrossed with the characters.The book is over 500pgs,didn't  want it to end


----------



## Wren

I’m reading ‘The last secret’s of the Deverills’ by Santa Montefiore, it’s the last book of three the first being ‘Songs of Love and War’ the second, ‘Daughter’s of Castle Deverill’,  about the Deverill family, owners of 200 year old  Deverill Castle in Ireland

The story is unpredictable with a bit of everything, history, ghosts, war, love, tragedy, fortunes made and lost, but I don’t think it will have a happy ending.....


----------



## StarSong

moviequeen1 said:


> A couple days ago finished reading'The Nightingale' by Kristin Hannah
> The story of 2 sisters Viven and Isobelle who are seperated during WWII in France.I couldn't put it down,took me 2 days to read.I was wiping away tears in some parts,got so engrossed with the characters.The book is over 500pgs,didn't  want it to end


I read that a couple of months ago.  Agree that it was a terrific book that gave me tremendous insight into what it must have been like for French citizens during the Nazi occupation.


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> "Where'd You Go, Bernadette"  on paper.  I do own a Kindle, but lately have been drawn back to reading paper books.  For one thing, you can pass them on to someone else after you're done. I resent the fact that you can't do that with the Kindle books.


I liked this book a lot, too.  
My public library has an extensive ebook collection, so I simply borrow the book, read it on my tablet, and return when done. No cost.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,started reading Anne Tyler's "Clock Dance' can't put it down


----------



## gennie

l read with a Kindle.  Currently into "The Dry" by Jane Harper.  It's a mystery set in small-town Australia.  Good read, so far.  

I rarely buy books anymore.  My library is well stocked in most genres and downloading from there onto my Kindle is so easy .... and cheap.


----------

